# Kindness From Strangers



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 17, 2021)

Oldest g-grandson and family (all 4 fully vaccinated) were out celebrating his birthday yesterday, 2 weeks after all had recovered from mild breakthrough cases of Covid.  A complete stranger stopped at their table, handed him a $5 bill then wished him a happy birthday.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 17, 2021)

That's sweet.

5 years ago while visiting my cousin in CA, we were eating out, 4 of us and laughing remembering some funny childhood things and a gentleman came to our table and said, "I couldn't help over hearing your conversation and happy reunion, have a great day"
When we were ready to leave we were told our bill had been paid by the gentleman who stopped at our table.

There was no Covid or vaccination involved. Thought I should mention that since this thread is in the Coronavirus topics.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 17, 2021)

Just trying to post something positive.  No conspiracies, mis-information, arguments or negative.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

How nice. I hope your grandson spent it on something he can really enjoy. I guess I was the "kind stranger" yesterday. I was sitting in the waiting area before my mammogram and ultra sound were to be performed. I heard the receptionist saying how hungry she was. I offered her a sweet and salty granola bar I had in my purse (I always carry snacks). She was so thankful and said that brand was her favorite. Everyone in the waiting room went "Awww" and "that's so nice".


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 17, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Just trying to post something positive.  No conspiracies, mis-information, arguments or negative.


I only added the last part due to your post being in the Covid topic. I understand why, if it was in the general section, it would have been slammed for bringing the Covid-vaccine information into that forum subject.  Sorry if you thought I was trying to bring anything into it. I wasn't.  It happened prior to the pandemic.   Guess I should of just said "Prior to pandemic". ???


----------

